# Monoflow system ?



## Tully13181 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't really know much about heating systems. I have a monoflow system. I am finishing my basement. I plan on adding baseboard heat. Can I add a zone different from a monoflow system. I want to add the one where you have a feed that goes from one baseboard to the other and then returns to the boiler.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Oh boy. "Let me tinker with a system I know nothing about." Really?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

How about an introduction so we can get to know you.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tully13181 said:


> I don't really know much about heating systems. I have a monoflow system. I am finishing my basement. I plan on adding baseboard heat. Can I add a zone different from a monoflow system. I want to add the one where you have a feed that goes from one baseboard to the other and then returns to the boiler.


I know all about monoflo... however, you were asked over a month ago on the other thread to post an full intro... so you think you can wesael your handyman's way to get in here??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hire some one that knows what he is doing ...


----------



## Tully13181 (Jan 17, 2013)

I plan on hiring someone. I was just looking over things last night and thought I would get some suggestions. rjphd don't be such douche. I don't know how this site works. Just asking a question. You must have a ****ty life, trying to act like a tough guy on a plumbing threading. Hooray for you. Don't worry I will never go on this site again because of losers like you.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tully13181 said:


> I plan on hiring someone. I was just looking over things last night and thought I would get some suggestions. rjphd don't be such douche. I don't know how this site works. Just asking a question. You must have a ****ty life, trying to act like a tough guy on a plumbing threading. Hooray for you. Don't worry I will never go on this site again because of losers like you.


 All the instruction are in front of you before you post the first thread... I as well others did.. don't let the door hit you on the way out..
I have a mono flo system to repair tomorrow that was hacked into.


----------



## plumbny (Apr 6, 2013)

Get electric baseboard and do ur self a favor


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Better yet pour 5 gallons of gas on the living room floor and throw a match as you walk out the door...

You'll have plenty of heat....:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you. 




Thread closed.


----------

